# Pc configuration help - budget rs. 40,000



## Mr. Epic (Mar 22, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: The computer will primarily be used for basic Internet browsing and a bit of word excel stuff.  Gaming rarely. Will also be used to render videos. 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Rs. 40,000 can extend till 42 if worth it. 

3. Planning to overclock? 
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 8/7 64 bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes 22 inches or above 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Mouse & keyboard

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: March last week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: The job will be done by ab assembler. 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Mumbai, preferably online (please suggest some good online portals)

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: not aiming to build a gaming pc at all... will be using it to render videos

- - - Updated - - -

Can somebody help?

- - - Updated - - -

Please help as I need the new PC urgently.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 22, 2014)

CPU - AMD FX 6300 -7500,
MB - Gigabyte 970A-DS3P -5500,
HDD - WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3200,
GPU - Sapphire/HIS HD7750 1GB -6500,
Monitor - Dell S2240L LED IPS 22" -8500, 
PSU - Seasonic SS-520GM -5900,
Cabinet - Circle CC818 Cabinet -2400,  (*www.extrememachine.in/Circle-CC-818-Gaming-Cabinet-With-Out-SMPS)
RAM -Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -2800,
KB - Logitech MK200 -700.
TOTAL -43,000.


----------



## Mr. Epic (Mar 22, 2014)

Where can I buy components online at reasonable rates?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 22, 2014)

Also make sure you get the cabby without the bundled SMPS. Get a separate one as suggested.

Shiva


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 22, 2014)

Some changes in the suggested config:

CPU - AMD FX 6300 -7500,
MB - Gigabyte 970A-DS3P -5500,
HDD - WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3200,
GPU - Sapphire/HIS HD7750 1GB -6500,
Monitor - Dell S2240L LED IPS 22" -8500, 
* PSU - Antec VP450P (2700)*
Cabinet - *NZXT Gamma (2600)*
RAM -Gskill RipjawsX 4GB *1600 MHz *-2800,
KB - Logitech MK200 -700.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 22, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Some changes in the suggested config:
> 
> CPU - AMD FX 6300 -7500,
> MB - Gigabyte 970A-DS3P -5500,
> ...



NZXT Gamma is out of production and is not available anywhere online or offline.Its better to go with *Circle Cabinet* as its built quality is also good compared to NZXT Gamma as well. 
Here is the link for *Circle Cabinet* :*www.extrememachine.in/Circle-CC-818-Gaming-Cabinet-With-Out-SMPS


----------



## Cilus (Mar 22, 2014)

For Mouse and keyboard, I would suggest to get a standard keyboard and Lenovo M6811 Laser gaming mouse @ 0.65K.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 23, 2014)

Cilus said:


> For Mouse and keyboard, I would suggest to get a standard keyboard and Lenovo M6811 Laser gaming mouse @ 0.65K.



+1 to this.


----------



## Mr. Epic (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you for your prompt assistance. I've considered the following components for my build. Please do revert if I should go ahead or make any changes.

*CPU* - AMD AM3+ FX 6-Core Edition FX-6300 (FD6300WMHKBOX) 
*Motherboard *- Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Motherboard
*RAM *- Gskill 4Gb X 1 Ddr3 1600Mhz Cl9 Ripjaws X RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)
*Monitor *- Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Monitor
*DVD Writer* - LG GH24NS95/GH24NSB0 DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive
*Internal Drive *- Western Digital 1 TB Desktop SATA Hard Drive (WD10EZEX)
*Cabinet *- Circle CC818
*PSU *- Corsair VS 650 SMPS
*GPU *- I've seen your suggestions but I frankly think I can save up as this computer is meant for an old person with no gaming needs at all. How about *Gainward 2GB DDR3 GT610 Graphic Card*?

Please tell me if I should go ahead as I need to order the parts soon.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 23, 2014)

bavusani said:


> NZXT Gamma is out of production and is not available anywhere online or offline.Its better to go with *Circle Cabinet* as its built quality is also good compared to NZXT Gamma as well.
> Here is the link for *Circle Cabinet* :ExtremeMachine.in | Circle CC 818 Gaming Cabinet With Out SMPS Price in India, Reviews, Drivers, Ratings



does it provide holes for cable management? i can not find a picture showing the side panel open


----------



## Mr. Epic (Mar 23, 2014)

And the Os windows 8 64 bit home sl

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you for your prompt assistance. I've considered the following components for my build. Please do revert if I should go ahead or make any changes.

CPU - AMD AM3+ FX 6-Core Edition FX-6300 (FD6300WMHKBOX) 
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Motherboard
RAM - Gskill 4Gb X 1 Ddr3 1600Mhz Cl9 Ripjaws X RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)
Monitor - Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Monitor
DVD Writer - LG GH24NS95/GH24NSB0 DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive
Internal Drive - Western Digital 1 TB Desktop SATA Hard Drive (WD10EZEX)
Cabinet - Circle CC818
PSU - Corsair VS 650 SMPS
GPU - I've seen your suggestions but I frankly think I can save up as this computer is meant for an old person with no gaming needs at all. How about Gainward 2GB DDR3 GT610 Graphic Card?
Windows 8 64 bit

Please tell me if I should go ahead as I need to order the parts soon.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 23, 2014)

for mobo, get  Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3*P*
skip that psu. it is not good. either get antec vp450p or seasonic s12ii 430. it is more than enough.
i am still reluctant with that cabinet. i  would have chosen cooler master elite 311. but i really dont know about that case .
also, skip gainward. look for asus,sapphire,zotac etc for gpu.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 23, 2014)

How much rendering will be performed?


----------



## Mr. Epic (Mar 23, 2014)

Rendering about once a week...That's it!


----------



## Cilus (Mar 24, 2014)

Then I think FX-6300 is well suited here. For GPU, get the HIS R7 240 1GB GDDR5 which is available around 5.2K. Don't get GPU like GT 610 or 620.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 24, 2014)

Mr. Epic said:


> And the Os windows 8 64 bit home sl
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



You get the following RIG with some small changes:

CPU - AMD FX-6300 -7500,
MB - Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P -5500,
RAM - Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz -2800, 
Monitor - Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8500,
DVD-RW - Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
HDD - WD Caviar Blue 1 TB -3600, 
Cabinet - Circle CC818 -2400,
PSU - Antec VP 550P -3400,
GPU - HIS R7 240 1GB -5200.
TOTAL -40,000.


----------



## Mr. Epic (Mar 24, 2014)

I can't find the GPU you've mentioned on flipkart or snapdeal.  Please send me an online link.

- - - Updated - - -

Would this monitor be a good option? Dell 24 Inch Full HD WideScreen LED Monitor(ST2420L)


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 24, 2014)

get this Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 240 with Boost 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com

Shiva


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Mr. Epic said:


> I can't find the GPU you've mentioned on flipkart or snapdeal.  Please send me an online link.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Would this monitor be a good option? Dell 24 Inch Full HD WideScreen LED Monitor(ST2420L)



for monitor you can consider aoc i2369vm.


----------



## Mr. Epic (Mar 27, 2014)

As you can see from the image, I ordered the CC818 Cabinet but my order has been cancelled due to unavailability of product and I need to purchase a new cabinet. Please suggest me a good cabinet upto Rs. 4500 which I can buy online.

My PC specifications are :-
CPU - *AMD 3.5 AM3+ FX 6-Core Edition FX-6300 (FD6300WMHKBOX) Processor*
Motherboard - *Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P Motherboard*
RAM - *Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) = 8 GB*
Monitor - *Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Monitor*
DVD Writer - *Asus DRW-24D3ST/BLK/G/AS DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive (Black)*
Internal Drive - *Western Digital 1 TB Desktop SATA Hard Drive (WD10EZEX)*
PSU - *Antec VP550 550 Watts PSU*
GPU - *Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 240 with Boost 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card*
OS - *Microsoft Windows 8 SL Home - 64-Bit*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 27, 2014)

Mr. Epic said:


> As you can see from the image, I ordered the CC818 Cabinet but my order  has been cancelled due to unavailability of product and I need to  purchase a new cabinet. Please suggest me a good cabinet upto Rs. 4500  which I can buy online.


Antec GX700 @ 4500.
Link: ANTEC CABINET GX 700
Get this cabinet.


----------



## Mr. Epic (Mar 27, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Antec GX700 @ 4500.
> Link: ANTEC CABINET GX 700
> Get this cabinet.



I viewed the cabinet but they're charging Rs.1200 extra for shipping. Can you suggest me some other cabinet from Snapdeal? Computer Components: Buy RAM, USB Hub, Card Readers, Cabinets, UPS | Snapdeal


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 27, 2014)

Mr. Epic said:


> I viewed the cabinet but they're charging Rs.1200 extra for shipping. Can you suggest me some other cabinet from Snapdeal? Computer Components: Buy RAM, USB Hub, Card Readers, Cabinets, UPS | Snapdeal



Coolermaster K350 @ 3800.
Link: Cooler Master Chassis K350 Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Mr. Epic said:


> View attachment 13981
> As you can see from the image, I ordered the CC818 Cabinet but my order has been cancelled due to unavailability of product and I need to purchase a new cabinet. Please suggest me a good cabinet upto Rs. 4500 which I can buy online.


Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat with Side Window CPU Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal
you can get rs 1000 discount if you can use Standard Chartered Cards.
else get this Antec GX700 Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## Mr. Epic (Mar 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat with Side Window CPU Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal
> you can get rs 1000 discount if you can use Standard Chartered Cards.
> else get this Antec GX700 Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal



I've ordered the K350 already. Would it work well?

- - - Updated - - -

Any thoughts?


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 28, 2014)

Ofcourse it will, its one of the better cabinets within Rs 3600. It has excellent cooling and good cable management options.


----------



## Mr. Epic (Mar 28, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Ofcourse it will, its one of the better cabinets within Rs 3600. It has excellent cooling and good cable management options.



Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## Mr. Epic (Apr 1, 2014)

WD Blue 1 TB = WD10EZEX?


----------



## vkl (Apr 1, 2014)

WD10EZEX is a 1TB WD Blue drive.


----------



## Mr. Epic (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay thanks


----------

